# Panasonic BD77 drops the ball for AAC support



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I am backing up my DVD and Blu-Ray disk collection to my server for DLNA use using x264 and AAC +MKV as my preferred codecs and container only to find out that my Panasonic BD77 can't output AAC audio in 5.1 channels and down converts it to 2 channel. Does any one know how to get the Panasonic to not process the AAC audio internally and just hand it off to my AVR via HDMI? I have a 2011 Insignia BD player that handles AAC perfectly but doesn't do DLNA unfortunately. 
Thanks for any help in this matter.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ericzim said:


> I am backing up my DVD and Blu-Ray disk collection to my server for DLNA use using x264 and AAC +MKV as my preferred codecs and container only to find out that my Panasonic BD77 can't output AAC audio in 5.1 channels and down converts it to 2 channel. Does any one know how to get the Panasonic to not process the AAC audio internally and just hand it off to my AVR via HDMI? I have a 2011 Insignia BD player that handles AAC perfectly but doesn't do DLNA unfortunately.
> Thanks for any help in this matter.


Hello,
I am pretty sure the Panasonic cannot do what you are wanting it to. The OPPO BDP-93/95 are about the only BDP's that I can say with a fairly high degree of confidence can actually do so. I will try to look into the Panasonics a bit more, but am not very confident about it being able to do 5.1 AAC. Also, I think the Dune BDP could also do what you want for far less than the OPPO.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jungle Jack, I was reading up on the Dune and it does indeed appear to be exactly what I am looking for in regards to BD Players and at a fair price point.

How do you like your Martin Logan setup?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a quick follow up to the Panasonic AAC problem. I did a lot of research on brand name BD players over the last month or so and even test drove a few excluding Panasonic rangeing from base models with DLNA all the way up to the all in one kits and decided on the LG BP320. One of the biggest selling points for me besides full multi-channel AAC support was the DLNA implementation that LG uses out of the box is of a much higher level compared to the Panasonic BD77. An annoying part of the Panasonic DLNA music play for me was during music playback if you were to use the back button to skip a song or queue up the next song the music would stop. Not knowing any better I figured this was a DLNA short coming and boy was I wrong. Panasonic once again dropped the ball. 
The LG lets the user go back into the folders while the music is playing to select a different song or groups of songs or a completely different folder all the while the music continues to play. I thought to myself, "how cool is that!" I had to verify that this feature from LG wasn't just on the mid line models but also a feature on the lower end model so I purchased the BP220 and tested it against the BP320 and feature for feature except for wireless they are the same. The 220 is in my office and gets used more than my Sony that doesn't have DLNA. I am also glad to see that LG maintained xvid support where as Panasonic no longer does on there base models. Panasonics picture quality and load times are just a bit better than the LG but feature for feature if a device or tool doesn't do what needs to be done to get a job done it's time to find one that does. Right now the Panasonic although only a few months old now has been boxed back up and put into retirement and is looking for a new home.


----------

